# Second Annual JDRF Blues Review



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Morning Gentlemen!

I am in the process of organizing my second fund raiser for Juvenile Diabetes. My daughter, Lucy, was diagnosed last January with Type 1 diabetes. At the time our family was devastated. Well, it is a year later and we are coping well due to the support and assistance from the team at Trillium Health Centre. My daughter is now on an insulin pump and is living her life as best as she can. This was our first Halloween and we had a few bumps with figuring out carb counts to bolus for.

Anyways...

I am feeling out how I want to run this year's event. Last year it was at The Moonshine Cafe in Oakville. It was a sold out event. I had to turn away a number of people as the room could not hold us all. I am now planning on hosting this event at my brother in law's banquet hall (Le Dome). However, this will mean an increase in ticket prices. I will be looking at about 45 or 50 per person. Do you guys here think that is too high a cost for people? It would include a white linen sit down meal and an evening of music. I think I will see if I can run more than one act through the evening.

Anyone have any pointers to running this type of function? I was overwhelmed last year with all the organization required.  This year I am planning farther in advance and will enlist some help.

Also, let me know if anyone is interested in attending.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

ashm70 said:


> Morning Gentlemen!
> 
> I am in the process of organizing my second fund raiser for Juvenile Diabetes. My daughter, Lucy, was diagnosed last January with Type 1 diabetes. At the time our family was devastated. Well, it is a year later and we are coping well due to the support and assistance from the team at Trillium Health Centre. My daughter is now on an insulin pump and is living her life as best as she can. This was our first Halloween and we had a few bumps with figuring out carb counts to bolus for.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's too much, it's a fundraiser after all. Are there any big names on the bill?


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

My friend Mike Banton is confirmed. Not sure who else to ask if they'd be willing to offer their talents.

I know that at the last one, I was approached by a number of people asking if I was going ot do another one... We raised over 5000 dollars between the blues night and my wife and I fund-raising in other ways.

I had lots of fun that night and I am looking forward to doing it once again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We can do a little advertising for you here. I think as long as you advertise the fact that people are getting a sit down meal as well as a nights entertainment for the money (as well as helping out the cause) that $50.00 is not too much.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I am going to be woring out the details over teh next little while. I think I am shooting for feb as that is my brother in law's down time and I think that by that time, people are looking for an excuse to go out...


----------

